# Welchen Gaming-Monitor würdet Ihr empfehlen???



## Beavis7 (7. Mai 2016)

*Welchen Gaming-Monitor würdet Ihr empfehlen???*

HI,

bin auf der suche nach einem Gamingmonitor Preis sollte so bei 300 Euro +/- liegen am besten ein 27 zoll mit 144Hz.


----------



## Enisra (7. Mai 2016)

das Problem ist, das es für 300€ Entweder 27" oder 144Hz//Freesync gibt, dann aber mit 24"


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2016)

Beides für nur 300€ gibt es nicht.  Aber wenn du 50€ drauflegen kannst, dann würde ich den hier empfehlen iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 Red Eagle, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  der hat 144Hz und auch 17 Zoll. Würde ich durchaus machen, denn so nen Monitor behältst du dann ja auch idr 5-6 Jahre oder länger. So was kauft man nicht wie eine Grafikkarte alle 2 Jahre neu.


----------



## Beavis7 (7. Mai 2016)

ok ok schaut net schlecht aus, aber bin i-wie von dem FS2434-BK von* eizo* begeistert hat zwar nicht die größe oder 144Hz aber macht mich an hahaha.
Da ich Hauptsächlich nur Moba´s oder MMO´s zocke z.B. Paragon,smite oder WOW sollte dieser eigentlich reichen oder?
Nur lese ich überall gemischte eindrücke von diesem Monitor und bin deshalb auch bisschen unsicher würde mich freuen wenn mir Hier einer mehr dazu sagen könnte.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2016)

Der Eizo sieht an sich ganz okay aus - sehr gut wäre zB der Benq BenQ XL2411Z 60,96 cm Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör   und ein anderer wäre noch der hier, aber da gibt es noch nicht viele Meinungen iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B2 Red Eagle, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Generell sind die Monitore aber alle "gut" - manch einer will vlt Perfektion oder zieht Vergleich zu viel teureren Modellen und meckert daher, aber das sollte man nicht überbewerten. Bei nem Defekt oder Verarbeitungsfehler wiederum hast du ja Reklamationsrecht.


----------



## Beavis7 (8. Mai 2016)

so bitte um feedback ^^ schwanke zwischen Eizo FS2434-BK 60,96 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör und diesen hier http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00LBSZHAI/...olid=1LGWJKCYVOD21&coliid=IKS9QGLZHNNQV&psc=1
DAnke..


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2016)

Wenn du eine Nvidia-Grafikkarte hast, die modern genug ist, dann wäre der AOC passender, weil der G-Sync unterstützt. Nachteil: du "musst" dann halt immer Nvidia nehmen, wenn du das Feature nutzen willst und mal ne neue Grafikkarte brauchst.


----------



## vonKroete (10. Mai 2016)

Ich nutze einen Billig-Monitor von Medion und bin damit eigentlich zufrieden. Was ist denn der Vorteil eines Gaming-Monitors?


----------



## Alisis1990 (10. Mai 2016)

"Gaming" Monitore haben meist eine kürzere Reaktionszeit und trotzdem ein gutes Bild und eine gute Blickwinkelstabilität. 

Das alles genau aufzuführen dauert ewig. aber es gibt im Grunde mehrere Bildschirmtypen (Panel) 

TN ist schnell hat aber nen schwaches Bild und keine Blickwinkelstabilität. 

IPS hat meist ein sehr gutes Bild und eine gute Blickwinkelstabilität ist aber langsamer.

Ein Gaming Monitor versucht nun die Vorteile beider Panel Typen zu vereinen. TN panels sind meist deutlich günstiger.

Einen Gaming Monitor aber macht ihn zu einem da er freesync oder Gsync unterstützt und 120hz/144hz Bildwiederholfrequenz hat. Ein herkömmlicher Monitor arbeitet mit 60hz.

Evtl ist dir das Problem mit dem tearing bekannt? Das Bild reist bei kamerabewegung auseinander, das entsteht immer Dan wenn die Grafikkarte und der Monitor nicht Synchron arbeiten.

Der Monitor will 60hz darstellen und muss aber auf die Grafikkarte warten die nur 40fps liefert. Oder Andersrum wenn die Grafikkarte 100 fps liefert und auf den Bildaufbau des Monitors warten muss. Dem kann man mit vsync entgegenwirken indem die fps auf einen Wert gebracht werden indem das nicht passiert. Bei 60hz währen das meist 30, 60 oder 120fps.

Je mehr Bilder dein Monitor anzeigen kann desto flüssiger fühlt sich das Spiel nachher an, ähnlich wie bei den fps. Un also aich bei sehr hohen fps. Deshalb machen 120hz/144hz Monitore sinn.

Freesync und Gsync erlauben es die Grafikkarte und den Monitor zu syncronisieren sodass fps und die Hz flexibel aufeinander abgestimmt sind. Das ist mit normalen Monitoren so nicht möglich.

Freesync ist dabei eine Version von AMD und fubktioniert mit jeder Grafikkarte und Gsync von Nvidia und funktioniert nur mit Nvidia Karten.

Diese ganze Thematik geht noch viel tiefer aber das sind so grobe Unterschiede, da gibt's dann noch Kontrast, Helligkeit und Entspiegelungen. Aber das würde jetzt zu weit gehen.

Kurz: ein "Gaming" Monitor beherrscht Freesync oder Gsync, ist schnell (Reaktionszeit ca 1ms) UND hat ein gutes Bild (wird MEIST mit einem IPS Panel erreicht)

Der Rest wie Auflösung oder Größe ist dann nurnoch Geschmackssache.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2016)

vonKroete schrieb:


> Ich nutze einen Billig-Monitor von Medion und bin damit eigentlich zufrieden. Was ist denn der Vorteil eines Gaming-Monitors?


 Oft merkst du das erst im direkten Vergleich, auf der anderen Seite sind Monitore in den letzten 4-5 Jahren auch im günstigen Segment so gut für Spiele geeignet wie es vor 8-9 Jahren nur ausgewiesene Spitzenmodelle waren. Aber es geht halt trotzdem besser als es ein Monitor für 120-200€ "kann" - die Reaktionszeit ist kaum mehr ein Thema, aber die Bildwiederholfrequenz von 120 oder 144Hz statt nur 60Hz bringt ein gefühlt "flüssigeres", smootheres Bild, und dann kann man auch noch einen Monitor mit einer höheren Auflösung nehmen, um ein schöneres Bild zu haben. UND ein Monitor, der für Spiele sehr gut ist UND auch bei der Farbtreue usw. sehr gut, der ist oft immer noch RELATIV teuer und nicht für 150-200€ zu haben.


----------



## Alisis1990 (10. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Oft merkst du das erst im direkten Vergleich, auf der anderen Seite sind Monitore in den letzten 4-5 Jahren auch im günstigen Segment so gut für Spiele geeignet wie es vor 8-9 Jahren nur ausgewiesene Spitzenmodelle waren. Aber es geht halt trotzdem besser als es ein Monitor für 120-200€ "kann" - die Reaktionszeit ist kaum mehr ein Thema, aber die Bildwiederholfrequenz von 120 oder 144Hz statt nur 60Hz bringt ein gefühlt "flüssigeres", smootheres Bild, und dann kann man auch noch einen Monitor mit einer höheren Auflösung nehmen, um ein schöneres Bild zu haben. UND ein Monitor, der für Spiele sehr gut ist UND auch bei der Farbtreue usw. sehr gut, der ist oft immer noch RELATIV teuer und nicht für 150-200€ zu haben.


Obwohl ich aber sagen muss das es auch für 200€ schon sehr attraktive Monitore mit einem sehr guten Bild gibt. Zwar dann nur in 60hz aber das ist etwas womit ich persönlich sehr gut klar komme. Da sind mit Farbtreue und nen ordentlicher Schwarzwert mehr wert als 144hz zu haben ^.^ 

Aber bei Monitoren ist es IMMER das subjektiv empfinden was zum kauf bewegt. Herbboy kann einen Monitor total super finden und ich finde den nicht so prall... so kann es aber auch Andersrum sein ^.^

Deshalb hingehen und anschauen und dann entscheiden ^.^


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Obwohl ich aber sagen muss das es auch für 200€ schon sehr attraktive Monitore mit einem sehr guten Bild gibt. Zwar dann nur in 60hz aber das ist etwas womit ich persönlich sehr gut klar komme. Da sind mit Farbtreue und nen ordentlicher Schwarzwert mehr wert als 144hz zu haben ^.^
> 
> Aber bei Monitoren ist es IMMER das subjektiv empfinden was zum kauf bewegt. Herbboy kann einen Monitor total super finden und ich finde den nicht so prall... so kann es aber auch Andersrum sein ^.^
> 
> Deshalb hingehen und anschauen und dann entscheiden ^.^


  ja klar - es ist halt immer das Gesamtpaket: von allem "gut" kostet halt mehr, als wenn man nur bei einer einzigen Eigenschaft was überdurchschnittliches will. "Farbtreue" zB muss ja auch nicht ein positiver Faktor sein - die ist nur wichtig, WENN man auch (semi)professionell arbeiten muss, wo es echt wichtig ist, zu 100% "korrekte" Farben zu haben - Monitore, die "wenig farbtreu" sind, haben aber nicht automatisch "schlechte" Farben, sondern sie erfüllen lediglich nicht die Normen, die aber wiederum für die meisten Normaluser eh wurscht sind.

Es gibt zB auch User, die IPS totalen Mist finden und auf TN schwören, weil es denen besser gefällt, obwohl IPS an sich EHER für Farbtreue bekannt ist - es kann aber auch da passieren, dass ein guter TN die bessere Farbtreue hat als ein schlechter IPS.


----------



## Alisis1990 (10. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja klar - es ist halt immer das Gesamtpaket: von allem "gut" kostet halt mehr, als wenn man nur bei einer einzigen Eigenschaft was überdurchschnittliches will. "Farbtreue" zB muss ja auch nicht ein positiver Faktor sein - die ist nur wichtig, WENN man auch (semi)professionell arbeiten muss, wo es echt wichtig ist, zu 100% "korrekte" Farben zu haben - Monitore, die "wenig farbtreu" sind, haben aber nicht automatisch "schlechte" Farben, sondern sie erfüllen lediglich nicht die Normen, die aber wiederum für die meisten Normaluser eh wurscht sind.
> 
> Es gibt zB auch User, die IPS totalen Mist finden und auf TN schwören, weil es denen besser gefällt, obwohl IPS an sich EHER für Farbtreue bekannt ist - es kann aber auch da passieren, dass ein guter TN die bessere Farbtreue hat als ein schlechter IPS.


Ich sag ja reine Geschmackssache  

Ich brauche meinen Monitor nur für Internet ab und an mal Fotos oder den Video (youtube) gucken oder zum zocken.

Wurde mit den günstigen TN panels aber nie so richtig warm. Ich habe mit vor einiger Zeit mal einen ziemlich guten TV gekauft(sony), ist zwar nur 32" aber das Bild (vor allem auch ich sd) ist der Hammer. Und wen ich den mit den Bonbon Farben von dem von meinem Vater vergleiche (42" samsung) weiß ich warum der teurer War...

Aber das War mit der Grund warum ich meinen alten Acer mit TN Panel rausgeworfen habe... ich hatte auf der ps3 halt iwie nen deutlich geileres Bild. Mein jetziger Monitor (steht im profil) kommt da zwar auch nicht ran aber macht doch einiges richtig und für nichtmal 200€ War der auch nen echt guter Deal. 

Gaming kann man überall drauf schreiben und teuer verkaufen. Aber in einem Laden wo man sich sowas mal angucken und ausprobieren kann, sieht man dass nicht Gaming und 500€ dranstehen muss um was zu finden was den eigenen Bedürfnissen genügt. Wenn ich eh nur Hardware habe die 40fps schafft und ich damit zufrieden bin bringt mir der fettesten Gaming Monitor nix. Da werde ich auch mit etwas zufrieden sein das evtl nicht so schnell, dafür aber nen tolles Bild hat 

Klar können TN panels auch nen super Bild machen, aber leider sind sie dann auch deutlich teurer als normal. Aber wenn ich schon viel Geld ausgeben will dann schaue ich doch lieber gleich nach einem Monitor der schnell ist UND ein gutes Bild hat.
Und da ist Meinermeinung nach IPS der gute Mittelweg, gibt da ja noch eine Nummer besser die aber noch langsamer ist wenn ich mich nicht täusche?


----------

